# kitchen



## beccasgarden (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay I am hoping i uploaded this pic correct, I'm not very good at this stuff.  I recently put on a post asking if anyone had any ideas for curtain colors or decor to go with my red kitchen. I could hardly wait to paint it red, here it is and now I am lost. I am not so good at decor, thinking wine and grapes with sheer swags in gold and cream in dining room window. Will this look ok? Any other input would be great

Thanks


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

To select colors for you would be useless. What is your tastes, personality? What I would recommend is to look through wallpaper books. find one you like with a prominent red background. Use the same accent colors they use. Designers that create wallpaper patterns are excellent with colors. And you get to see the ones you like with the colors you have. The other way is to make a sample board. Paint part of the board or all of it the red in your kitchen. Now when shopping for the other accent pieces or tile or flooring, you bring this with you and place that sample on your board to see how you like it. Bring it home. Look at it at night, in the light of the kitchen. in the morning. in sunlight in shade. Take your time and it will be worth it. You picture did not show up. Just select "manage attachments" from the bottom button and select your picture file. It must be one of the file extensions listed to be compatible.


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Didnt find the picture here of your kitchen but anyway, for your red kitchen choose some light colored printed of lace curtains in beige or white. they will give it the dressy delicate look. 

Dana


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

no pics as yet. hope you got your red kitchen set up!


----------

